# Diasend  upload problem



## Marier (Aug 21, 2015)

Hi Guys 

Haven't been on for long time but wanted to ask have any of you  using Animas Vibe pump ever came across a message   when you come to upload  

"an instance of diasend uploader is already running "  Have never had any problems in past  uploading to Diasend 

Cheers Marie


----------



## KERRY casley (Nov 6, 2017)

did u manage to solve this and if u did what did u do
thanks


----------



## tale (Nov 25, 2017)

Try to run Diasend Uploader in compability mode for Windows 8.

(Press and hold (or right-click) the program (or program icon),
select Properties, and then select the Compatibility tab).


----------



## Matt Freymiller (Jan 14, 2018)

I just had this issue and found the suggestion above fixed the issue for me. On Windows 10 64 bit, I had to Shift + Right Click the shortcut on my desktop and choose "Troubleshoot Compatibility". Windows recommended running under Windows 8 mode which fixed the issue.


----------

